# Hmt Watches



## kdlehr (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, everything is collectable , but are they a of sound quality and what should I look out for.

They are very cheap and cheerful, but are they good?

regards

Klaus

London


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive only got one its a hmt parashock, it does the job nicely :thumbup:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Had an HMT Suraj, movement similar to a Miyota, always worked fine, sold it on some years back.


----------



## Euurie (Mar 1, 2013)

I could be wrong, but i remember hearing something about there being two HMTs, and one of them being sill produced or produced until recently? which didn't have any collector value and extremely low costs.

As i said I'm not too sure, but I'd go look into that


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

kdlehr said:


> Well, everything is collectable , but are they a of sound quality and what should I look out for.
> 
> They are very cheap and cheerful, but are they good?
> 
> ...


HMT are still making watches almost identical to the ones they were making nearly 50 years ago. And they're hardy watches built to last a lifetime. And they're dirt cheap.

Those three points are good if you're in the market for a brand new watch (or box full of watches) with the best of authentic vintage style and feel. Not so good if you're looking for actual vintage collectables.

Watch out for:

- new watches being sold as 'rare vintage collectable'

- actual vintage watches being tricked up with new dials to look like new watches

- civilian watches made-over as 'rare military issued'

- clean cases containing rusty movements

- repainted dials in gaudy colours

- watches made from mismatched parts e.g. where the dial shape doesn't match the dial opening

Apart from that, they're easy to collect.


----------

